# Paper mache mold release?



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I've got this plastic ice mold that is the perfect size for a couple of hollow, half skulls for a project. I was thinking about pressing either paper mache or paper clay into it to make the skull shells. The detail needs to be on the outside of the shells.

I've never done any "inside out", or molded paper mache and I'm not sure what to use for a mold release.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Floor wax, PAM cooking spray, or a light coating of vaseline will work. I would use cooking spray.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might be interested in Jaybo's thread on casting papier mache items here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27135


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

WD 40 works great for me, even with the most detailed stuff.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Probably nothing. On my plastic molds, the PM clay doesn't stick at all. I just flex the mold and it pops right out. But, if you are nervous, all of the suggestions above work fine.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Another side note. If you read my thread about casting mache, be careful if you decide to use the microwave to dry your piece. That mold you have looks like very thin plastic. That type of plastic will melt. If you use a thin layer of mache clay, it will dry enough to be demolded in about a day.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Woohoo!! Thanks for all the good responses! 

I read your thread about casting paper mache, Jaybo...that was great. Wonder why it didn't show up on my search of the Forums? Oh well, got it now. Thanks.

I think I'm going to start with no release agent because I do have to paint and water-proof these things. No gunk will make that process easier to deal with. Then if necessary I'll try krough's idea for vaseline because I think I can control it better...then try the oils. Heck, I'll probably try them all before it's over. 

Thanks again! Can't to get started now.
...wonder if I can go home early. ...oh, I think I'm getting sick...yeah, that's it.


----------

